

Space Invaders Enterprise Edition - robin_reala
http://eis-blog.ucsc.edu/2010/02/space-invaders-enterprise-edition/

======
Sukotto
Clearly the author knows nothing about enterprise software.

1) This is easy to install. Enterprise software should take at least 6 months
to deploy and employ 50+ people for that purpose

2) This is free/open. Enterprise software needs to be at _least_ $1,000 per
seat per year

(I like the rules-based implementation though)

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
"Enterprise software needs to be at least $1,000 per seat per year"

Enterprise software needs to be at least $1,000 per alien per shot.

FTFY.

Edit: Other reasons why its not enterprisie enough:

1) It does not run in a server cluster.

2) It does not run using a oracle tripple-redundant database.

3) It does not have a recovery plan in case the city is nuked to ensure that
the game can continue playing from just where you left off by restoring from
backups.

4) It does not have an audit trail so that any time the spaceship shoots an
alien we can point to which accountant did it.

~~~
rapind
3) Have you ever actually seen a recovery plan work like that?

~~~
bch
Having a plan and having it work are two different universes. (Maybe the space
invaders are defending the universe where the plan actually works?)

~~~
rapind
touche. At least we have a plan though.

------
joeld42
I can't tell if this is a joke or not.

~~~
zephjc
Well, the game exists (there's a link to download the jar) but the premise is
a joke

... unless your comment was also a clever joke >_>

------
_delirium
Yes this is very fortunate for a current product we have in development, but
do the authors have information about what additional frameworks are
available? It is important for our legacy application that a FORTRAN physics
engine be able to be integrated, is this possible?

------
cschneid
This is interesting, I love the idea of "rules engine" style development. It's
basically just an external DSL for whatever you're doing.

I've been enamored by Cucumber in the Ruby testing world, but it is a bit
too.... helpful (verbose / client oriented) for my tastes.

~~~
generalk
Interesting note: I'm using Cucumber on a side project. Did a lot of early
development with no tests, then started tacking on Test::Unit/Shoulda and
Cucumber tests.

In the process of writing Cucumber features and scenarios I realized that a
feature I'd planned to write didn't have any good reasoning behind it -- I
couldn't write a "As a ... I want to ... so that I can ..." section, so I was
forced to rethink the feature.

That really sold me.

~~~
cschneid
I do that exercise too, but as user stories before hand, instead of during
development. But most of my work is for 3rd parties (doing contracting), so
I'm limited in the ability to let my imagination run with new features, since
they have to pay for it.

------
aplusbi
Wait, this article thinks that Enterprise-y game development is a GOOD thing?

~~~
umjames
Yeah, at first I thought it would have been implemented using J2EE pattern-
compliant servlets, JSP, and some combination of EJB/Hibernate/JPA mess.

I'm glad the author didn't go that far.

~~~
Lewisham
No, I'm not one of those EJB guys, I'm not a fan of shoehorning technologies
that don't belong to software that doesn't need it. I went to rule engines
because I thought it really provided some value. I elaborate on this on a
comment back at the blog [http://eis-blog.ucsc.edu/2010/02/space-invaders-
enterprise-e...](http://eis-blog.ucsc.edu/2010/02/space-invaders-enterprise-
edition/comment-page-1/#comment-3201).

DISCLAIMER: I'm the author of that post.

